# Hi Folks Here's My  Planted Dutch 55g



## Andy T (5 Jan 2015)




----------



## Andy T (5 Jan 2015)

c02 high tech , t5 HO 6 tube fixture , runs 6hrs aday  , 50% weekly water changes , fert dosing weekly ..


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2015)

Beautifully done Andy. Fantastic colours.


----------



## Andy T (5 Jan 2015)

Thx kirk


----------



## Jamie McGrath (5 Jan 2015)

lovely, looks great!


----------



## Andy T (5 Jan 2015)

cheers dude


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Jan 2015)

Lovely range of colours!


----------



## Andy T (5 Jan 2015)

thx


----------



## allan angus (5 Jan 2015)

lovely tank


----------



## Andy T (5 Jan 2015)

thanks


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Jan 2015)

Looking good....can we have a front view picture?


----------



## Dantrasy (6 Jan 2015)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jan 2015)

Looking good Andy impressive use of red plants


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Jan 2015)

Good morning, 

My kindest apreciattion on your tank. Could you tell us what is your Fert plan?

Regards


----------



## Andy T (6 Jan 2015)

hi paulo , the ferts im using at the moment  is profito , 5ml every second day equals 20ml aweek , then start again day after water change 50% , red clay and roots tabs r also used .. thx


----------



## Mark Livermore (6 Jan 2015)

Andy, i second Martin, can we have a full frontal (as it were), think we need it to fully appreciate such a lovely tank?


----------



## Andy T (6 Jan 2015)

umm iv got a slight problem with a very full front shot guys , theres a unit on the right side against the wall ,, the way the tank is and were i actually hv the settee  situated  is perfect for my viewing and maintenance  , them 2 first shots arent  really far off a full frontal .. sorry best i can do at the moment


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Jan 2015)

"Easy life Profito" is only Micros isn´t it? What about macros?
Thanks


----------



## Sacha (7 Jan 2015)

Amazing tank. And all of that without EI...


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Jan 2015)

Sacha said:


> Amazing tank. And all of that without EI...



You´re getting it  just like me.

And i have too many doubts from the benefits of the Ei... always have.. always. For quite a long time now.


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Jan 2015)

I´m going to start using "DRAK KramerDrak"


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jan 2015)

Paulo Soares said:


> And i have too many doubts from the benefits of the Ei... always have.. always.


If you use it correctly then there are no doubts, problem with most people is CO2 and nothing to do with EI, EI saturates the tank with ferts to ensure nothing is missing and then you reset it at water change  I was dosing one time 10X the recommended dosage of EI ferts and tank was thriving and no algae, its all about the CO2 in 80% of the cases.


----------



## Paulo Soares (7 Jan 2015)

That´s the point.. there is no corrrect or wrong. Cause as you said it doens´t matter how much you add. And that is something i always doubt.

I believe that we should have a little excess, *just a little*, of NO3 and Po4.. and that little excess is the one you took out with the waterchange.

So, for me to do things correctly, you should measure the amounts achieved along the week versus comsumption of the tank, and check if there´s a big or huge excess and adapt, increase or reduce the daily fert acording to the measures. By this way we add the needs of the tank and a little excess.

I do not believe that if we get big excess of nutrients, that this won´t make algae to apeear or dirt glass etc... even the plants have their limits.

People claim that the excess (no matter what) don´t cause algae. I simply do not believe it. I´m sorry.
Big hug


----------



## Andy T (7 Jan 2015)

hey paulo i use all purpose plant food or osmocote plus put into gel capsules  and pushed in the substrate for macro's .. the growths unbelievable after a week or so combined with profito .. iv red b4 tht profito as a faster growth rate than EI dosing so i went with tht with no problems .. i find over dosing alittle with profito  brings a slight algae so best to under dose than over .. but thts my setup .


----------

